
Shopify Environment - jsingleton
https://www.shopify.com/about/environment
======
jsingleton
Very similar to Stripe. E.g. "Buying $1M of sequestered carbon annually at any
price".

Background: [https://news.shopify.com/we-need-to-talk-about-
carbon](https://news.shopify.com/we-need-to-talk-about-carbon)

